# kvm virtio_ioport_write: unexpected address [solved]

## m_neutron

I permanently fail to use virtio interfaces with kvm.

Thanks to |Forum| i was able to create bridged networking for my purpose and could setup

serial, parallel and usb passtrough fine.VGA is also sufficient.

But the network and disk performance is to bad.

I try to improve(reach) it for winxp and w7 guest with calls like:

-net nic,model=virtio,macaddr=$MAC

or 

-device virtio-net-pci,vlan=0,mac=$MAC

and for disk

-drive file=$IMDIR/winxp_32_ger.raw,if=virtio,media=disk,boot=on

result is always:

"virtio_ioport_write: unexpected address 0x0 value 0x511f8060"

and the guest hangs completely? 

I googled for the err, but there was not much like a solution.

Most people seem to have no problem atleast to get virtio working?

---setup info:

eselect profile list  | grep "*":

```
[8]   hardened/linux/amd64 *
```

uname -a:

```
Linux #hostname 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #12 SMP Wed Mar 9 14:27:10 CET 2011 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 645 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

qemu-kvm package settings:

```
app-emulation/qemu-kvm-0.13.0-r2 was built with the following:

USE="aio alsa esd hardened jpeg (multilib) ncurses png sdl ssl vde -bluetooth -brltty -curl -fdt -pulseaudio -qemu-ifup -sasl -static" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="(arm) cris i386 (m68k) microblaze (mips) mips64 mips64el mipsel (ppc) (ppc64) ppcemb sh4 sh4eb (sparc) sparc64 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="(alpha) (arm) armeb cris i386 (m68k) microblaze (mips) mipsel (ppc) (ppc64) ppc64abi32 sh4 sh4eb (sparc) sparc32plus sparc64 x86_64"

```

I compiled everything under virtualisation as module and autoload: kvm-amd, tun, virtio_pci, virtio_net

lsmod:

```
virtio_net              9951  0 

virtio_pci              5685  0 

virtio_blk              4575  0 

virtio                  3197  3 virtio_net,virtio_pci,virtio_blk

virtio_ring             3535  3 virtio_net,virtio_pci,virtio_blk

tun                    12273  2 

kvm_amd                37392  0 

kvm                   219693  1 kvm_amd

parport_serial          4529  0 

ppdev                   5211  0 

parport_pc             28398  1 parport_serial

parport                25582  2 ppdev,parport_pc

asus_atk0110            8428  0 

```

modinfo kvm-amd:

```
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/arch/x86/kvm/kvm-amd.ko

license:        GPL

author:         Qumranet

depends:        kvm

vermagic:       2.6.36-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 

parm:           npt:int

parm:           nested:int
```

Last edited by m_neutron on Wed Mar 16, 2011 7:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vaxbrat

I dropped virtio disk in winxp a few months back since the driver was corrupting the filesystem.   This is at work so I don't have the specific versions at hand.  I'm still waiting to see a win7 loadset to start testing against it.

----------

## m_neutron

finally this is working atleast, performance is still...below expectations

the problem was with installing the wrong win guest drivers.

www.linux-kvm.org does not clearly link to something here. 

the kernel branch, which is referred, wants you to use WDK inside the guest to build some driver.

This seems to be a good way first, but working with that WDK software was to painful...

so I found "virtio-win-1.1.16" redhat driver somewhere which was possible to use for storage.

also i had to do some -teach winxp the driver, with dummy drive- trick, which is described here:

http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Boot_from_virtio_block_device

for networking xp uses NETKVM driver(Qumranet 5.1.2008.1229) now

would be nice to here your versions vaxbrat

----------

## vaxbrat

I had been using ones from some guy's url at redhat.  The last time I visited was probably last year around jan.  Then when kvm started corrupting my windows guest disk images in the spring, I pulled back to either scsi or ide driver.

----------

## vaxbrat

The last one I have is a version 1.1.11-0.  The crazy thing is I just googled around while posting this and can't find anything past 1.0 from any of the returned links.  I wonder if what I have is too unstable and got withdrawn...

----------

